# realtek ac97   	5.10.00.6280?



## ttomm46

hi
trying to help a friend with a no audio problem but when i try and find these realtek drivers i get warez sites..isn't these actuall a free link for this driver pack?


----------



## colt1911

Try going to this site  ( http://www.driverguide.com/ ) all you have to do is register and you can download up to a certain amount of drivers for free. I used them in the past and it's a fairly up to date site. Good Luck


----------

